# Son of 'Ahh, the Darkness!'



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Shostakovich Symphony No. 8. Need I say more? Almost unbearable in its relentless darkness and anguish.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

It is indeed dark and anguished in places but not nearly as much as in, say, the Cello Concerto no. 1 or the Piano Trio no. 2 (if we restrict ourselves to non-vocal works).

If no. 8 is the son, what was the father?


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

A most remarkable 20th century symphony that is quite accessible as well.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

There's much better Bartók and Ligeti for that.


----------



## Polyphemus (Nov 2, 2011)

For some real darkness try Allan Pettersson.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I used to like the 8th. No more. It needs to be "abridged".


----------



## Polyphemus (Nov 2, 2011)

hpowders said:


> I used to like the 8th. No more. It needs to be "abridged".


Im just getting into his symphonies starting with 7 as advised. i have a long way to go.


----------



## Vronsky (Jan 5, 2015)

My favourite Shostakovich symphony is the 11th -- the motive is massacre on innocent coal miners. His Piano Trio No.2 is also very dark, dedicated to his friend who died in WW2.


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

hpowders said:


> I used to like the 8th. No more. It needs to be "abridged".


Is it not pithy enough for you?


----------



## mcaparula (Apr 4, 2015)

Speaking of dark Shostakovich and the number "8." What about his 8th string quartet? Now that's gloomy.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

mcaparula said:


> Speaking of dark Shostakovich and the number "8." What about his 8th string quartet? Now that's gloomy.


#15 is the gloomiest of them all, though.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Shosty? Pettersson? A sunny day at the beach compared to Schnittke's 8th.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

violadude said:


> #15 is the gloomiest of them all, though.


Yep - this may sound melodramatic but whenever I hear that or the viola sonata it seems like I'm hovering over Shostakovich watching him die.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

elgars ghost said:


> Yep - this may sound melodramatic but whenever I hear that or the viola sonata it seems like I'm hovering over Shostakovich watching him die.


Do you have a favorite recording of that sonata, btw? I haven't settled on one I'm happy with yet, and I really love the work.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I only have the one, B - the live recording with Yuri Bashmet and Sviatoslav Richter (on Regis, formally on Melodiya). Thankfully, the Russian audience doesn't sound as phlegmy as one would expect - in fact, such is the effect of the funeral oration nature of the finale that even the applause at the end is respectfully delayed until well after the last note has finally died away. There may be better recordings around in terms of sonic quality, but as a visceral, soul-bearing experience I can't imagine one better - it never fails to grip me from the first note until the last.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

elgars ghost said:


> I only have the one, B - the live recording with Yuri Bashmet and Sviatoslav Richter (on Regis, formally on Melodiya). Thankfully, the Russian audience doesn't sound as phlegmy as one would expect - in fact, such is the effect of the funeral oration nature of the finale that even the applause at the end is respectfully delayed until well after the last note has finally died away. There may be better recordings around in terms of sonic quality, but as a visceral, soul-bearing experience I can't imagine one better - it never fails to grip me from the first note until the last.


That's actually the one I've enjoyed the most over the years, and the only one currently in my collection--I agree it's a masterful performance. But I'd like a good alternative without audience noise if it could be found. If this is the best I can do, however, I can live with it.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

MoonlightSonata said:


> Is it not pithy enough for you?


The 8th? Not even close to being pithy. That's one tall glass of hot tea.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Blancrocher said:


> That's actually the one I've enjoyed the most over the years, and the only one currently in my collection--I agree it's a masterful performance. But I'd like a good alternative without audience noise if it could be found. If this is the best I can do, however, I can live with it.


It looks like there aren't that many recordings around - happy hunting.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

elgars ghost said:


> It looks like there aren't that many recordings around - happy hunting.


It's amazing, since I would have thought it would be one of his most popular works. I'll of course post an update in his Guestbook if I find anything special!


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Blancrocher said:


> It's amazing, since I would have thought it would be one of his most popular works. I'll of course post an update in his Guestbook if I find anything special!


Please do - I imagine it's a work that's performed live more than recorded.


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

Polyphemus said:


> Im just getting into his symphonies starting with 7 as advised


It seems that you were poorly advised.


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

Blancrocher said:


> Shosty? Pettersson? A sunny day at the beach compared to Schnittke's 8th.


Yes, I've found Schnittke can express levels of torment that are much more striking. Damn near a cup of madness... where the conventional sense of the world becomes shaky.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Blancrocher said:


> That's actually the one I've enjoyed the most over the years, and the only one currently in my collection--I agree it's a masterful performance. But I'd like a good alternative without audience noise if it could be found. If this is the best I can do, however, I can live with it.


I recommend the one with Nobuko Imai and Roland Pontinen.


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

Interesting reading people's opinions on works that they find more gloomy.
But I'm with the MillionRainbows on this one. I think the 8th is as dark as it gets. You can actually hear people screaming in abject terror and pain in parts of this work. This is the musical representation of the darkest years of humanity. When the population of Europe was decimated by war and evil.
I don't listen to it very often!!


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

millionrainbows said:


> Shostakovich Symphony No. 8. Need I say more? Almost unbearable in its relentless darkness and anguish.


Yes, the overall impression & mine too, but somewhat sabotaged when someone in a joking mode suggested that the 2nd Scherzo depicted John Wayne riding the plains of the Russian steppes .


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Ahh, the darkness!


----------

